# 2nd Round--Game 3: Heat @ Nets



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >









Eastern Conference Semi-Finals
Round 2
Game 3










Miami Heat
(52-30)
vs.
New Jersey Nets
(49-33)
*
*Tied Series (1-1)*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

*Season Series (Nets 3-1)*
November 7, 2005 (Heat win 90-89)
December 23, 2005 (Nets win 95-88)
February 4, 2006 (Nets win 105-92)
April 2, 2006 (Nets win 90-78)


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

We have to regain home-court


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

So which players show up tonight?

In the first round, Vince alternated dominating games with meh games, so you almost have to expect a big game out of him tonight.

Shaq needs to continue to use his footwork and finese moves to avoid foul trouble.

Will the Nets still allow Wade to shot open shots from the perimeter tonight or will he have more room to drive?


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

lol thats one ugly picture of kristic, wait.. he is ugly!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

DemonaL said:


> lol thats one ugly picture of kristic, wait.. he is ugly!


His girlfriend is hot and isn't that all that matters?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Uncle Cliffy has been suspended 5 games for breaking the league's drug policy. Looks like we won't have to worry about one of the few threats they actually have off the bench...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the Nets are weak in the post. With Cliffy gone, its less meat to throw at Shaq


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> His girlfriend is hot and isn't that all that matters?


LOL I havnt seen his g/f's pic


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

If his goofy-looking *** can hook up with a hot girl, im sure i can as well....with 3 girls :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's game time!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ****

Dick Bavetta is officiating tonight!!!! ****!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince misses the fade...

Toine misses the 3, loose-ball foul on Udon (1st)...

Vince to Kidd to RJ for 3.....3-0


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq called for the travel (Bavetta)...

Krstic misses...

Shaq called for the offensive foul (1st)...here we go!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

RJ drives baseline and dunk....4-0

Udon misses...

Krstic misses the lay in...

JWill lays it in....4-2

Collins horrible shot...

Wade to Toine for 3......5-4 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Krstic misses...

Wade to Shaq for the oop...misses...Wade boards, resets...
Udon hits off the out of bounds play.....7-4

RJ on the break....7-6

Timeout Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

All we gotta do is make them play 1/2 court offense and we win every game the rest of this series....

the only time they can get good looks at the bucket is in transition


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq misses the hook...

Wade is hurting (nut shot), Krstic turned his ankle...

RJ fouled on the jumper by Toine (1st)...hits 2

tech on Walker...amazing Dick Bavetta calls it from across the court when there is a ref right there....good job Dick! 8-7 Nets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem misses...

Vince lays it in....10-7

Defensive 3 in the key...

Wade for 33333333333333333333333....Heat 11-10

Krstic saves it to Vince....12-11 Nets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses the lay in...

Vince scores....14-11 Nets

Shaq with the hook...14-13 Nets

Vince scores....16-13 Nets

Timeout Heat


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Vc schooling us, we gota bring in JP so toine can go out, toines getting schooled by RJ


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses...

Kidd for 3....19-13


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udon lays it in and the foul on Jefferson (1st)...hits the FT....19-16 Nets

RJ drives and scores...21-16

Wade hits....21-18

Krstic fouled by Haslem (2nd)...misses both

Toine spins and scores....21-20

Vince dunks...23-20


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to Shaq for the slam....23-22

Carter misses, Toine boards...Kidd (1st) fouls JWill

Posey & Payton in, Toine & JWill out

Wade fouled by Carter (1st)...hits 1/2....23-23

Timeout Nets, 2:54 left in the 1st


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rj misses...Vince misses....Krstic tips it in......25-23 Nets

Payton misses the 3...

Kidd misses the 3....

Toine for 3333333333333333333333......26-25 Heat

Wade steals it from RJ...

Payton misses the 3...

Kidd lays it in.....27-26 Nets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses...Shaq boards, fouled by Collins (1st)...

Wade holds for the last shot of the qtr...kicks to Payton, misses, Zo boards it, fouled by Thomas (1st)...hits 1/2...boards his own miss, fouled by Murray (1st)...misses both...

RJ misses the buzzer beater....

End of the 1st Qtr
*Heat 27
Nets 27*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

game has been more competitive. i like that, not too lopsided. Nenad has been garbage, good to see. that makes the Nets front-court players even less of a factor


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey for 3333333333333333333333333333....30-27 Heat

Vince misses, Zo boards...

Zo offensive foul (1st)...

Murray misses, Posey boards...

Zo fouled by Murray (2nd)...hits both....32-27 Heat

Vince misses, great D by the Heat....

Zo fouled by Vince (2nd)...hits both...34-27 Heat

Murray lays it in...good D....34-29


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine with the walk...

RJ running his mouth to Zo.....shut your ***** *** mouth Zo would beat your ***


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rj hits for 3...34-32

Wade steals it...offensive foul on Wade (2nd) horrible call


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kidd hits....34-34

Shaq fouled by Thomas (2nd)...

Official Timeout


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq has got to stick to fiancce


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Nets back in the game because of our stupid turnovers


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that was a crap call on wade


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Toine with the walk...
> 
> RJ running his mouth to Zo.....shut your ***** *** mouth Zo would beat your ***


lol. does anyone else try to read the players' lips? i think Zo called RJ a 'punk ***' several times after that...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq fouled by Thomas (3rd)...

Shaq misses the hook...

Kidd misses the 3, Payton boards...

Shaq called for a BS charge...such ****ing BS


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I thought that I understood basketball but I guess that I don't. Can somebody explain to me how that was an offensive foul on Wade? Several pts. to consider:

1. The defender wasn't set, he jumped along with Wade.
2. The defender had one foot inside the restricted area so there are no offensive fouls.
3. That foul has been called 200 times on Shaq which is the fundamental problem in this series.

I truly don't get it. Somebody plz explain to me. 

(As I write this Collins flops as Shaq goes into his natural shooting motion making it look like he was elbowed...)

Unbelievable


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vaughn fouled by Udonis (3rd)...hits 1/2....35-34 Nets

Wade misses...

Kidd fouled on the 2 by Payton...36-34 Nets

Shaq hooks over Collins....36-36


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Any human being with his shoulders attached to his neck has to raise his arms to shoot a basketball. Collins is flopping and making Shaq's shooting motion look like he's getting thrown.

Nets fans, everybody for that matter, can you honestly say that Shaq is putting enough force to bowl Collins over like that? Collins is a phony and shouldn't be rewarded for his acting. He's blatantly *CHEATING*.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Murray scores on the Shaq goaltend.....38-36

JWill fouled by Vaughn (1st)...hits both...38-38

Timeout Nets


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this Nets team flops basically every play.....

I hate the charge calls. A player is allowed to turn around. Its the defenders fault if they stick their face out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's fundamentally horrible to go chest to back with a guy in the post...theres no other reason you do that besides to flop...

why would you want to get that tight with a player? You're putting yourself at a disadvantage...that's the bottomline


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kidd misses...Shaq boards...

Wade banks it in....40-38 Heat

Vince misses...Posey boards...

Shaq with the up and under....42-38 Heat

Collins falls like he was possibly shot....Shaq's 3rd foul

Zo in, Shaq out


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

another damn flop

fu** the nba


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The Nets are hellbent to flop


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

another flop

this net team is bring in the new defensive technique around the nba. Flop every play, hope half of them are called

pathetic


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

First team all defense Jason Kidd getting into the flop action. So sad...

When we send their asses on vacation I'll be so happy at their misery.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Collins is doing an awesome job. talk about mastering the art of flopping. He makes Ginobili look stupid


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince circus shot....42-40 Heat

Wade fouled by Kidd (2nd)...hits 2....44-40 Heat

Defensive 3 key on Miami...Carter hits...44-41


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> First team all defense Jason Kidd getting into the flop action. So sad...
> 
> When we send their asses on vacation I'll be so happy at their misery.


LOL


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Carter stripped by Posey...nice D...
Carter misses the 3...Wade boards...

Wade spins and scores....46-41

Jefferson hits....46-43

Timeout


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Krstic off the ball foul (1st)....Toine to the line...hits 2...48-43 Heat

3 minutes left in the half...

Posey with the nice steal

Wade for 333333333333333333333333333333......51-43 Heat

Offensive foul on Collins (2nd)...

great no call on the Nets...Zo fouled, no call....

Krstic misses the J....

Wade tied up by RJ...tipped out to Kidd for the lay in.....51-45


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine for 3333333333333333333333.....54-45 Heat

Vince dunks on Zo.....54-47

Another bad call on Wade....turnover


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

RJ misses...Zo boards it...

JWilll misses....Vince cherry picking....54-49 Heat

Zo misses

End of the 1st Half

*Heat 54
Nets 49*


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

we have been eerily comfortable shooting from downtown...but we've been making them, so im not mad


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

VC with the facial, had the angle on Zo. we fell asleep right before the Half.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

what the heck are we doing, were jsut dumb, we give htem two easy baskets then Zo comes down a shoots a jumpshot, are we dumb or are we just dumb


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

haha

Wade knows whats going on w/ the NJ Flop Attack


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Stephon Marbury once told Jason Williams that Jason could only play at one speed. So true. He should be banned from closing out any quarter.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"the guy is looking to flop everytime" (Dwyane Wade on Collins during his halftime interview)


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heat pretty much has been leading the Nets. i feel comfortable going to the 2nd half


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> "the guy is looking to flop everytime" (Dwyane Wade on Collins during his halftime interview)


i think that type of job was assigned to him, and hes doing really good. I think Collins is just doing his job. As for VC and RJ, they are trying too much to put Shaq on foul trouble, that they have missed many lay-ups cuz of it


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

well the nba is changed, in a very negative way, this has honestly become the wnba..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nets depend so much on outside shots...unless the big 3 stay hot, we're not going to have worries...

Wade is carrying us...he's not taking anything thats not there...he's getting people involved, and putting alot of pressure on the Nets...

If we get intense on defense, we're gonna run away with this one........


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> well the nba is changed, in a very negative way, this has honestly become the wnba..



its an embarassment that guys could make 1 million dollars a year just to flop

even worse that every player on the nets have caught on. Pathetic team that signifies the softness of the current nba in regard to offensive fouls. They call so many now.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

In the 1st round, after a few games, i started calling the Bulls the "Chicago Cockroaches". Now in the 2nd round, after a couple of games, im going to call the Nets "the New Jersey Floppers".


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Wade continuing the hot 3 point shooting into game 3. 5 in a row now!! Keep it up flash!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> In the 1st round, after a few games, i started calling the Bulls the "Chicago Cockroaches". Now in the 2nd round, after a couple of games, im going to call the Nets "the New Jersey Floppers".



damn right. Thats all this team does. Its so obvious


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

New Jersey Nets team meeting before game 1:

Opie: "Jarron you're gonna body Shaq up as close as possible then flop when he makes any move."

Jason: "Coach, I'm Jason."

Opie: "Come on Jarron, stay focused! Half-man half-effort, you jump into Shaq every chance you get."

RJ: "Coach, what about me?"

Opie: "Same thing. Make sure you jump into him. And for god's sakes flail your arms around a little. 
Vince teach him please?"

Ason Kidd: "You think this will really work? Neither myself or RJ can shoot, we have no post presence, and Vince's shot selection is more questionable than Kobe's on acid. Do you really think we can win like this?"

Opie rubbing hands together: "This is the NBA. The REFS decide the outcome."

_Entire room joins together in evil laughter_


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

flop flop flop

flop flop flop

this Nets team could go f* themselves. Bring out Shandon to flagrant one of them. Hit Collins, get him 10 more stitches. Than he cant flop


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*flop-ternity* (flahp-tur'-nuh-te) noun. The brotherhood of NBA basketball players who have mastered and are active practitioners of the art of flopping.

Usage example: Vlade Divac isn't just a member of the NBA flop-ternity...he's also the headmaster.

*Word History:* The term was coined by Shaq while prepping for the Heat's Eastern Conference Semifinals showdown with the New Jersey Nets. While discussing the Nets' flopping big men, O'Neal said, "They're all the same. They're all [members of a] little flopping fraternity. A flop-ternity, that's what I call it." Current members of the NBA flop-ternity include Manu Ginobili, Raja Bell, Derek Fisher, and Jason Collins. One day, if they work really hard, they may be inducted into the Super Secret Brotherhood of Evil Floppers, which is headed by Vlade Divac and includes such all-timers like Bill Laimbeer, Dennis Rodman, and Reggie Miller.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq misses the hook...

Kidd misses the 3, Collins boards...Collins misses, Toine boards...

Wade with the oop to Shaq for the slam.....56-49

RJ misses, Collins boards BOX OUT!
Vince misses, Collins boards...Shaq steals it

Toine misses the 3....

Vince drives, fouled by Wade (2nd)...
Krstic scores....56-51


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses...

Vince hits....56-53

Shaq misses, bad shot....

Vince drives, fouled by JWill (1st)...hits 2....56-55 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade called for a travel....

Heat need to respond from this run by the Nets


Vince misses

Wade down....****

Krstic dunks....57-56 Nets


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jason Williams not calling a timeout... :dead:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

adam said:


> Jason Williams not calling a timeout... :dead:


 He should've gotten up and acted like a tough guy to Krstic...

oh wait, that's Richard Jefferson trying to shed his pretty boy image...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wasn't that an offensive foul elbow? Oops my mistake. I forgot that there are two sets of rules: one for Shaq and one for everybody else. Silly me.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

adam said:


> Jason Williams not calling a timeout... :dead:


yeah just absolute stupidity, take him out, hes played dumb this whole series, and Dick, or whoever should've made that call, since when does an elbow to the face from VC differ from an elbow to the face from Shaq


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

what happened to Wade?!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jwill misses another 3....

Collins fouled by Shandon (1st)...hits 2....59-56

Wade returns to the floor!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

adam said:


> Wasn't that an offensive foul elbow? Oops my mistake. I forgot that there are two sets of rules: one for Shaq and one for everybody else. Silly me.


Im beginning to dislike the NBA more and more


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq bad pass to Shandon..turnover

Collins misses, Kidd rebounds...RJ drives, blocked by Toine

Posey misses the transition 3...

Vince hits....61-56


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill misses the floater...

Vince hits the 3.....64-56

Timeout Heat

15-0 run for the Nets


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

you know i hoestly hope Pat doesnt come back next season to coach this team, hes sucked, he called the same plays everytime, i mean he doesnt have the sense to get toine the ball for a lil and give him a iso, toine use to play this team 4x a year when eh was w/ the celtics


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the shots that we were making earlier are not going in. Nets with a big run cuz we got lazy again in D.

VC with a 3 from Cuba


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq slams it....64-58

Offensive foul on NJ

Toine for 33333333333333333333.....64-61 Nets

Krstic left open by Toine.....66-61 Nets


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

What the **** is going on out there? PLAY THE GAME GOD ******!!! Don't wait around for Wade to return, just play! And where the heck is the defense?! 
Didn't we used to be a really good 3rd quarter/2nd half team?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses...

RJ steps out of bounds...turnover

Shaq misses the lay in....

Posey called for the foul (2nd)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

RJ hits over Wade.....68-61 Nets

Wade to GP for 33333333333333333333.....68-64 Nets

Vince hits for 3.....71-64


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Nenad is garbage, why do they keep doubling him?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq hook and the foul on Collins (3rd)...

Official Timeout


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

well that answered our where's shandon calls, i thougth maybe somthing was wrong w/ him and we didtn know but now we find out that it was just actually pat not palying him, he did great on def too, better then almost anyone else, but ofcoarse that probabbly the last we've seen him since Riley thinks that big named palyers are alwyas a better idea


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

We're taking the right shots but some just aren't falling, but they will eventually. We just need to tighten down on D and we'll have this in the bag. Thank goodness Wade came back, I was worried for a moment that he might have been seriously injured.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq hits the FT.....71-67

2:30 left in the 3rd...

Vince misses the 3, Shaq boards...

Toine misses the 3...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Krstic misses...

Payton misses the 3...

Carter fouled by Payton (2nd)...hits 1....72-67 Nets

Wade fouled by RJ (3rd)...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey for 33333333333333333333......72-70

Krstic misses...

Payton lays it in....TIE GAME!

Krstic misses again...

Wade misses the 1/2 court heave...

End of the 3rd
*Heat 72
Nets 72*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

WOW! Nenad is looking really bad out there. Hes lacking confidence. If there is a powerful weapon that an athlete must have is confidence.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Riley please bring in Shandon for a little bit, i mean leave in posey just go to a small lineup, bring in Shandon so we can get a few stops, please riles please!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't know what's going on. Krstic is actually a really good player. He would be the 4th center on our team: right behind Michael Doleac.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey is doing great tonight....he has to be on the floor as much as possible in this quarter


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Well-timed Heat spurt... it's put us in a good position to start the 4th. Let's hope this momentum continues. I'm still not sure what's up with Krstic, he's getting open shots all over the place but seems to be shooting blind. At any rate, our D is playing well at the moment.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice hustle by Posey....

GREAT DEFENSE! shot clock violation on NJ!

nice pass from Toine to Zo! 74-72 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince misses the lay in...

Wade to Posey for the transition lay in! 76-72

Timeout Nets

GREAT START TO THE 4th QUARTER FOR MIAMI!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade is a stud


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

thats a prime example of it starts from teh D, we got a few stops and then got some baskets, we got to get stops first!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Our defense sets up our offense...when we play great on the defensive end, we play better on offense b/c we got tons of easy looks from transition...

great start to the quarter for Miami...now we gotta sustain this intensity for the last 10:30...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great D again.,...RJ misses, Wade boards...

Wade fouled by Thomas (4th)...shot clock violation by Miami...

Murray for 3....76-75 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vaughn with the reach (2nd)...

Shaq in, Zo out

Toine misses the 3....

Vaughn hits....77-76 Nets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine misses the layup...great pass by Wade

Kidd throws it away

8 minutes left


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Walker is killing us right now


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill in, Payton out

Vaughn with the reach (3rd)...

Collins flops...what a joke...Shaq's 4th


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Murray rebounds and scores...79-76

Shaq fouled on the flop by Collins (4th)...misses both


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Carter fades and misses...over the back on Vaughn (4th)

Heat in the penalty for the last 6:40

JWill hits 2....79-78 Nets

another blown call


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Murray misses the 3...Payton boards

Shaq gets raped, no call....loose ball foul on U (4th)

Official Timeout


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq gets hacked, foul on UD.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

LOL foul on GP?! that was nice D on the Heat, but you cant look at the offensive player, cuz its a foul


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq isnt allowed to play basketball anymore


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

And one....wait, we're the Heat....charge on Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Krstic misses...

Wade gets called for a BS charge...what the **** is this garbage?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

LOL @ VC yelling like a baby after missing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince fouled by Posey (4th)...
Carter misses, cries, board by Posey...

Haslem fouled by Vince (3rd)...Heat in the penalty...hits 2....80-79 Heat

Vince lays it in....81-80 Nets


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

VC schools GP. Wade comes back and returns the favor, almost posterizing Vince.

And one.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That foul on GP was a complete joke. Horrible officiating. Not only was it late, it wasn't even the right call. What a joke.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade lays it in AND THE FOUL by Carter (4th)! what a play! hits the FT...83-81 Heat

Payton steals and lays it in! 85-81 Heat

4 minutes left

Shaq strips Vince...JUMPBALL great hustle by Shaq!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Hustle from Shaq, way to dive for the ball Big Fella.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Vc Jumped On Shaq! How Is That Not A Foul?? Jump ball?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

87-81

Lets put this one away.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq wins the tip...

Wade drives and fouled by Flopper (5th)...hits both...87-81 Heat

Payton steals the Kidd pass...

Wade drives, fouled by RJ (4th)...hits 2....89-81

Timeout Nets

LET'S GO!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

89-81

13-2 run.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

pump fake by Wade drawing a foul on RJ! take that NJ Floppers! :banana:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's all about our defense...

defend the pick&roll and don't allow penetration...take those away and they won't get open looks

3:13 left....time to get it done and take the 2-1 lead

Let's go Heat!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Only 3:00 left, if we get a stop now we are in the drivers seat.

EDIT: No dice. :biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3 minutes left

Carter fade away.....89-83


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I love our D right now.

Nice throw down by Shaq.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses...

Carter's pass stolen by Posey...great play

Wade oop to Shaq for the slam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 91-83

Carter hits again...wow....91-85


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udon drives and gets fouled by Collins (6th)......see ya flopper!

Official Timeout


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Fopper-man fouls out, time to close out these Floppers for good


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udon hits 2......93-85

Posey (5th) about a 1/2 step away from a charge on Vince...hits 2....93-87


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

horrible shot by Payton...

Murray misses the 3, Shaq boards, fouled by Krstic (2nd)...hits both!....95-87

59 seconds left, Timeout Nets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince lays it in.......95-89

Wade fouled by Kidd (3rd)...hits 2....97-89

Timeout Nets


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

97-89

Momentum in the series is slowly coming back to us.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

We got our home-court again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I need 3 points for me to win my over bet......come on Vince hit a 3 or atleast get a bucket and foul!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Haha.....almost an And 1....I bet SD just pissed himself.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

99-89 w/ 47 sec. left

2-1 Heat.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince fouled on the drive....misses both

Wade fouled...hits 2...99-89


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Carter for 3....99-92

Wade fouled....hits 2....101-92

Kidd misses the 3, Wade boards...

Wade hits the J!....103-92

Vince misses...Udon boards


*HEAT WIN!

Final Score
Heat 103
Nets 92*


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

beating these **** feels so damn good

and a big middle finger to Collins. He is a waste of space. He is a no skilled, cheating **** who makes millions doing so. He is a damn joke.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

VC can scorch us all he wants, but if the W is on the Heat, then its all good for me


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

homecourt...damn, this is the most I have ever hated a team. *edit*, and now defensive "straetegy (cheating)" has me just livid. Winning feels so damn good

-Gio305


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

2-1, and it's headed back to the AAA. Lets make it a steap lead and make it hard for them to get back into this.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Great defensive execution in the 4th. Posey's hustle plays really demoralized the Nets, he deserves the most credit for the win today IMO. We locked it down when we needed to, and that's what counts. Only two games to go now!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Warning:

If you go to the Nets board, be smart. You know they're all upset and what not...just use good judgement and show some class.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> 2-1, and it's headed back to the AAA. Lets make it a steap lead and make it hard for them to get back into this.


HEaded back to AAA? do you mean taht he Heat stole home court advantage back or that the next game is in AAA b/c the next game is in NJ again


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

GP did an overall good job at D vs Kidd


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Warning:
> 
> If you go to the Nets board, be smart. You know they're all upset and what not...just use good judgement and show some class.


yes, this is important, keep that in mind plz


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> HEaded back to AAA? do you mean taht he Heat stole home court advantage back or that the next game is in AAA b/c the next game is in NJ again



Oops, my bad. Brain lapse.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ahhhahahaha. HEAT!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

What a way to finish the game! An "almost quiet" 30/7/10, 2 steal, 1 block night for Wade... the classic Wade statline, which has been quite rare as of late. Quiet yet effective night from Shaq, and a great night from Walker, Posey, Payton, and Mourning. Props to this team for coming out tonight and keeping their heads in the game, both offensively and defensively. Good coaching tonight by Riley, if I might add.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

How bout Kristic. 1-4 from the field. Suddenly that Doh!leac comparison looks to be right on the money.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> **Heat regain home-court edge with win over Nets**
> 
> EAST RUTHERFORD, New Jersey (Ticker) -- Dwyane Wade and the Miami Heat took a solid shot from the New Jersey Nets, then delivered a telling blow.
> 
> ...


Link 


Boxscore


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Very very good game...probably our best defensive half this year in the 2nd. Ive hated posey for a long time...but tonight is what i expected from him when we first made the trade. 

couple things from tonights game:

-now 4-0 in games with only one day off in between. I think it works wonders for our focus although it might really hurt on sunday with our old legs

-Jwill is having trouble running the offense. He posts shaq and runs away. hes gotta stay at the 3 point line and repost shaq or take the open 3. 

-Posey while still struggling man to man...is making great reads defensively and playing great team D

-Wade is a stud---he could get 40+ points any night but you can see him making a conscious effort to get the teamates involved. Hes not falling in love with the 3 and hes not taking a ton of shots...this is the perfect game we need from him

-NBA Officiating is terrible...shaq does the same thing every time and if collins falls its a foul? its getting ridiculous...i can see why jermaine oneal is so upset. Collins cant match shaqs game on the court so he tries to match shaqs work in Kazaam (not a hard thing to do)

-having zo against this team is HUGE...he makes our defense 10X better. I dont think he had many blocks tonight but he changed 5-6 and the rotations work so much better with him there.

-Toine had a decent game...he needs to slow down the 3pt shots and either shoot them later in the shot clock or drive more to the basket.

all in all it was a very nice game. NOt the best we can play but the D was good and we got a road win on a night that Vince was playing well. Im wary about game 4...we usually play poorly when our backs arent up to the wall and i hope there isnt a false sense of security. This next game is a game we need DWade to step up and take over for us.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> Very very good game...probably our best defensive half this year in the 2nd. Ive hated posey for a long time...but tonight is what i expected from him when we first made the trade.
> 
> couple things from tonights game:
> 
> ...


good post. i defintely agree what you said in the end


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

RJ and Their Doogie howser coach are complaining about the referees...specifically the 40-20 difference....for starter they spent the last 2 minutes fouling which inflated that number. AND RJ didnt earn trips to the basket tonight...VC could have had some more but RJ wasnt really hosed by any calls. PLus he got caught in the air, landed on wade and almost picked up his 2nd tech arguing with the refs. I dont understand how they can open their mouths when they see what the refs give collins out there. In the flow of the game I thought the refs were equally inconsistent and then towards the end the nets didnt stop fouling which inflated the FT #s and Dwade's stat line.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

maswe12 said:


> Very very good game...probably our best defensive half this year in the 2nd. Ive hated posey for a long time...but tonight is what i expected from him when we first made the trade.
> 
> couple things from tonights game:
> 
> ...



That's his job. If you notice, everytime someone throws the ball into Shaq in the left post, the person that passed the ball runs down the baseline to the other side, and the guy standing at the 3 line sneaks into the corner for an open 3, usually Walker.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Anyone know what happened with the ZO- RJ shouting match? It think zo said something to RJ after embellishing a hit...and I though i could see posey mouth that he didnt touch him... But i wasnt sure what happened.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

You beat the Nets fair and square. No arguments here.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Absolutely perfect fourth quarter from the Heat tonight. That defense was stunning and I hope to never see it ever again.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> Anyone know what happened with the ZO- RJ shouting match? It think zo said something to RJ after embellishing a hit...and I though i could see posey mouth that he didnt touch him... But i wasnt sure what happened.


Posey was trying to snatch the ball away from RJ but accidentally hit him in the head, and RJ thought it was Zo(Keep in mind that while all of this was happening RJ was being double-teamed) Rj turns around and an argument breaks out btw him and Zo


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

good game


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

maswe12 said:


> RJ and Their Doogie howser coach are complaining about the referees...specifically the 40-20 difference....for starter they spent the last 2 minutes fouling which inflated that number. AND RJ didnt earn trips to the basket tonight...VC could have had some more but RJ wasnt really hosed by any calls. PLus he got caught in the air, landed on wade and almost picked up his 2nd tech arguing with the refs. I dont understand how they can open their mouths when they see what the refs give collins out there. In the flow of the game I thought the refs were equally inconsistent and then towards the end the nets didnt stop fouling which inflated the FT #s and Dwade's stat line.


Oh RJ got hosed when Shaq didn't get called for bumping him out of bounds. I can see why he would be upset.


----------



## Prezwoodz (May 14, 2005)

Excellent defense by the heat in the 4th quarter. Wade is setting his team mates plus taking over when it matters. 

I think one of the wrong assumptions made was that the nets are better defensively having JKidd, Jeferson and others. Individually the Nets may be better defenders but heat has some tight team defense which helps them slow down the nets.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

gian said:


> Oh RJ got hosed when Shaq didn't get called for bumping him out of bounds. I can see why he would be upset.


The problem with that assumption is that he could have stepped out of bounds before Shaq touched him. Then there is no foul, and they never showed a replay so there is no way to know.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

sunsports showed a replay. It did look like Jeffersons foot was out.


----------

